# LEDS en serie ! No encienden ¡



## mendezz (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola

Espero y si sea aqui para que respondan mi pregunta…

Tengo leds conectados en serie pero no logro que encienda. Y no se el porque.. segun una ilustracion que vi decia que los conecte en secuencia de positivo y negativo lo que hice fue lo siguiente:
+ POSITIVO
- NEGATIVO
_ UNION

+ -_+ -_+ -_+ -_+ -_+ - etc etc

Y no logro hacer que enciendan los probe con una bateria de 9v para comprobar que encienda y no pasa nada.. quiciera saber el porque..? Porfavor ayudenme!!

Son leds de 5mm


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola.

De qué color son los LEDs.

Los LED siempre deben tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mendezz (Sep 9, 2012)

Son Leds blancos de 5mm si se que deben tener una resistencia pero los conecto para ver si encienden por medio de una bateria de 9 volts (dos pilas de 3,5v cada uno) y si los pongo por separado si encienden.. pero en serie noo!!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola.

Dos LEDs en serie suman 3.5V + 3.5V = 7V
Tres LEDs en serie suman 3.5V + 3.5V+ 3.5V  = 10.3V, etc.
Los LEDs siempre deben tener una resistencia en serie para protejerlos del exceso de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mendezz (Sep 9, 2012)

Te dejo un link donde sale la secuencia que hice pero ami no me encienden..

http://visualsugar.com/imagehost/images/zz30led.jpg

Pero aunque ponga los dos leds en secuencia no me encienden ni un poco aunque le conecte como en la ilustracion


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola.

El circuito que mencionas, está alimentado con la red eléctrica (muy peiligroso, evitar hacerlo si no se tiene conocimientos de electrónica).

Mira con se conecta un LED a una batería.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mendezz (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola amigo del diagrama que te mande no lo quiero conectar directo a la luz porque me tronaria los leds solo te explicaba la secuencia en que trato de conectarlos y ami no me encienden y lo conecto a una bateria de 9v mi duda es porque no me encienden cuando los conecto en serie.. ya que necesito conectarlos asi porque quiero hacer una lampara...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2012)

mendezz dijo:


> Hola amigo del diagrama que te mande no lo quiero conectar directo a la luz porque me tronaria los leds solo te explicaba la secuencia en que trato de conectarlos y ami no me encienden y lo conecto a una bateria de 9v mi duda es porque no me encienden cuando los conecto en serie.. ya que necesito conectarlos asi porque quiero hacer una lampara...



1) Arma este esquema :

Ver el archivo adjunto 79554​
2) Mide que tensión aparece sobre las patas del LED

3) Publica el resultado.

Supongo que verificaste la polaridad


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2012)

Con 9V puedes poner como mucho dos en.serie


----------



## mendezz (Sep 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1)
> ...
> 2) Mide que tensión aparece sobre las patas del LED
> 
> ...



Asi es amigo verifique la polaridad de las patas de el positivo con el negativo y asi en serie.. tomare unas fotos y las subire!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2012)

mendezz dijo:


> Asi es amigo verifique la polaridad de las patas de el positivo con el negativo y asi en serie.. tomare unas fotos y las subire!!



¿ Y lo demás que te sugerí ?


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 15, 2012)

que raro que no te enciendan ni siquiera dos leds con 9v, de que clase de led estas hablando, puesto que he hecho varia lamparitas de led pero con leds blancos de 5mm, una vez intente con los rojos esos arcaicos y si uno tenia una diferencia con otro led variava mucho en la intensidad y no encendian bien pero no se que para con tu circuito, y si utilizas otra bateria o una fuente para probar, quizas la bateria tenga nueve voltios pero muy poca intensidad, como que esta vacia bueno hay te la dejo cuidate y exitos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2012)

El problema es que son muchos en serie para conectarlos a 9V, estoy seguro. Te recomiendo que leas los tutoriales sobre leds que hay en el foro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 15, 2012)

mendezz dijo:


> Hola amigo del diagrama que te mande no lo quiero conectar directo a la luz porque me tronaria los leds solo te explicaba la secuencia en que trato de conectarlos y ami no me encienden y lo conecto a una bateria de 9v mi duda es porque no me encienden cuando los conecto en serie.. ya que necesito conectarlos asi porque quiero hacer una lampara...



Es muy simple... un led es un dispositivo que requiere un voltaje minimo para encender...este voltaje depende del color del led, en tu caso es blanco y cada led requiere 3.6V aprox

Ahora... cuando los conectas en serie necesitas aplicar un voltaje igual o mayor a la suma total de todos los voltajes individuales de cada led, si tienes 3 leds entonces necesitas 10.8V, como tu bateria es de 9V no logra encenderlos

Como es practicamente imposible conseguir un led que iguale el voltaje de una bateria siempre se añade una resistencia para protegerlo, para poder calcularla necesitas aplicar la ley de ohm, buscala en el foro... hay cientos de temas que hablan de eso

Si en cambio pusieras los leds en paralelo, entonces el voltaje para encenderlos seria el mismo para todos (3.6V) pero en cambio se incrementa la corriente que circulara por el circuito agotando mas rapido la bateria... tambien hay muchos temas que hablan sobre eso en el foro...


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 15, 2012)

Todavía no dijiste que leds estas usando ni el wattaje ni el amperaje y menos el voltaje.
Así todos dan palos de ciego. Hay leds de 12 volts y mas. Por eso hay que saber esos datos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2012)

si dijo, son leds de 5 mm... y de esos no hay de 12V o mas


----------

